# Ring around the rosie(HELP ME!!!??)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I have this fantastic idea(for the contest so I wont say what it is) and I am in need of the song "ring around the rosie" I can make it creepy with audacity if it isn't already. Thanks yall!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

pm me your email and i can send you the song


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

sent, thanks a lot!


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Pull my version from the wavs ftp.
I have been using it for my dancing ghost ring for 8 yrs.

www.minionsweb.com/wavs.shtml


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Gory Corey said:


> Pull my version from the wavs ftp.
> I have been using it for my dancing ghost ring for 8 yrs.
> 
> www.minionsweb.com/wavs.shtml


thank you, but could you email me it? cause I have no clue about that website, what am I suppose to do to get it????


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

put this in the browser and smoke it
ftp://wavz_download:[email protected]/

Helps if you read directions, all the info was there.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

[email protected] I just look ed and do not see it there.
I have to check the mp3 folder I have not made accessible yet.
Will provide path thru that link later


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Gory Corey said:


> [email protected] I just look ed and do not see it there.
> I have to check the mp3 folder I have not made accessible yet.
> Will provide path thru that link later


um yeah, i don't see it.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Gory Corey said:


> [email protected] I just look ed and do not see it there.
> I have to check the mp3 folder I have not made accessible yet.
> Will provide path thru that link later


Holmer Simpson says it best....." D-OH ! " :googly:


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I have to pull up an old hard drive, I am not seeing it at all on my old ftp server or my computer.

Gonna be at least a few days more, keep hunting just in case.

In the meanwhile, there are a whole bunch of older versions of audio editing apps on the wavs ftp server, so if you find a good candidate, you can modify it to your own liking.


----------

